# Photos of 3.2Sport



## Max (SD) (Sep 7, 2006)

Here she is. Poor photos, I will try tomorrow in the daytime.


----------



## Max (SD) (Sep 7, 2006)

*Re: Photos of 3.2Sport (Max (SD))*

Sorry, that did not work. How do I attach images?


----------



## WolfsburgerMitFries (Jul 4, 2005)

*Re: Photos of 3.2Sport (Max (SD))*

first you have to upload your pictures to a picture hosting site like flickr (you cannot attach images directly to the Vortex), then you put the URL of the picture between the 2 brackets. If you don't have a flickr (or equivalent) account, I would be willing to host them for you. I'll send you an I.M. with my e-mail address if you're interested.
[lMG]addressofyourpicture[/lMG]



[I]Modified by WolfsburgerMitFries at 10:43 PM 11-19-2006[/I]


----------



## WolfsburgerMitFries (Jul 4, 2005)

*Re: Photos of 3.2Sport (WolfsburgerMitFries)*

Well here it is, the first US spec 3.2 with bi-xenon headlights on the Vortex. Congratulations Max(SD)


----------



## darien (Oct 28, 2006)

*Re: Photos of 3.2Sport (WolfsburgerMitFries)*

Wow! Hot looking car! Nice color combo and nice looking engine too! Congrats!


----------



## Grafixx101 (Jul 7, 2006)

Very very cool ! Can you possibly take a picture of the headlights in the front with them off and on and w/ the turn signals going







I'm so curious how they work. Also, if possible . . a picture of the bi-xenons projected on a white wall or something . . just to see what they look like on a surface. That would be very much appreciated !!!


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Photos of 3.2Sport (Max (SD))*

Wow, that is a very nice looking car.
Wolfsburger, help me out on this one - is that a narrow angle V6 (like the VR6), or a conventional V6? Engines are not my strong point. I know that they are located under the same cover that you have to open to get to the washer fluid tank, but that's about all I know. I'm mostly a trim, electrical, and diagnostic kind of person.
Michael


----------



## hulahoops (Aug 27, 2006)

*Re: Photos of 3.2Sport (Max(SD))*

Congrats...hope you enjoy as much as I am. Good choice of colour and engine








Simon


----------



## WolfsburgerMitFries (Jul 4, 2005)

*Re: Photos of 3.2Sport (PanEuropean)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PanEuropean* »_Wow, that is a very nice looking car.
Wolfsburger, help me out on this one - is that a narrow angle V6 (like the VR6), or a conventional V6? Engines are not my strong point. I know that they are located under the same cover that you have to open to get to the washer fluid tank, but that's about all I know. I'm mostly a trim, electrical, and diagnostic kind of person.
Michael

The Eos has the 15 degree VR6. Your W12 Phaeton effectively has 2 VR6 engines fused together. I can understand why VW has dropped the "VR6" nomenclature to avoid confusion...as a BMW owner, I've found an alarming amount of people don't understand what an inline 6 is, and if you're not a fan of Volkswagen, you're certainly not gonna know what "VR6" means. This is why I'm glad the Eos carries the "3.2" badge in the USA, the VR6 is much more like an inline 6...calling it "V6" gets http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif from me.



_Modified by WolfsburgerMitFries at 3:58 PM 11-20-2006_


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Photos of 3.2Sport (WolfsburgerMitFries)*

Ah, thank you for that explanation. I am quite happy with both of the VR6 engines I have - quiet, reliable, always starts when I push the button. What more could one want?








Michael


----------



## WolfsburgerMitFries (Jul 4, 2005)

*Re: Photos of 3.2Sport (PanEuropean)*

Max (SD) was good enough to send me 5 more photos of his 3.2 Eos with Sport package, Xenons, and Dynaudio that He lucked into for $38K. Finally a better shot of the xenon headlight setup. The US specs say the 3.2 is supposed to come with chrome accents on the grill, are the there Max?


----------



## Shaka (May 20, 2001)

*Re: Photos of 3.2Sport (WolfsburgerMitFries)*

<--- wants the HID setup ...
Intesting pics. Appears the garage has doors on both sides? Curious. And at least he got the right color Eos (Island Grey FTW!) hehe...


----------



## 98QuicksilverII (Oct 10, 2005)

*Re: Photos of 3.2Sport (Shaka)*

Take off the front license plate. It looks horrible.
M


_Modified by 98QuicksilverII at 12:37 PM 11-21-2006_


----------



## ehdg eos (Sep 9, 2006)

*Re: Photos of 3.2Sport (98QuicksilverII)*

Let's get to the good stuff. How does the VR6 drive? Is it powerful and more responsive then the 2.0 Turbo?


----------



## bougy (Nov 21, 2006)

*Re: Photos of 3.2Sport (ehdg eos)*

FYI, in europe/belgium, the V6 comes with chrome grill and tinted tail lights. you can have that option called "design paket" (about 80 us$) or with the german VW "individual" program.
unfortunately, in belgium for riding this kind of car there is a "first time on road tax" of about 4.000 us$ (plus the VAT on the car which is 21%) and an annual tax of about 1.000 us $ just to have a license plate on it ...
The max we can reasonnably afford is the 2.0 T (in germany last summer 47% 2.0T) but in France and Belgium, about 85% will be 2.0 TDI ...
bougy


----------



## WolfsburgerMitFries (Jul 4, 2005)

*Re: Photos of 3.2Sport (bougy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bougy* »_
unfortunately, in belgium for riding this kind of car there is a "first time on road tax" of about 4.000 us$ (plus the VAT on the car which is 21%) and an annual tax of about 1.000 us $ just to have a license plate on it ...
The max we can reasonnably afford is the 2.0 T (in germany last summer 47% 2.0T) but in France and Belgium, about 85% will be 2.0 TDI ...
bougy

If a V6 Eos is not affordable, I wonder what it would cost to put one on these on the road in Europe.


----------



## owr084 (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: Photos of 3.2Sport (WolfsburgerMitFries)*

Oh c'mon. Someone will. After all, someone found a GTO in Europe for Vin Diesel









_Quote, originally posted by *WolfsburgerMitFries* »_
If a V6 Eos is not affordable, I wonder what it would cost to put one on these on the road in Europe.


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: Photos of 3.2Sport (owr084)*

Can we get a picture of thw 3.2 trunk showing how the batteries are placed ?


----------



## WolfsburgerMitFries (Jul 4, 2005)

*Re: Photos of 3.2Sport (mark_d_drake)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mark_d_drake* »_Can we get a picture of thw 3.2 trunk showing how the batteries are placed ?

If Max wants to send me a picture, I'll post it up. Meanwhile Here's a line drawing of it, that I had posted earlier.


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: Photos of 3.2Sport (WolfsburgerMitFries)*

Thx, 

Does anyone know if this configuration affects the abilitiy to Jump Start a 3.2 EOS in the event of a flat battery ? 
Are there other vechiles that use this kind of configuration ?
Also will these batteries be difficult / expensive to replace to replace at the end of their life ? Would I be correct in assuming that you're NOT going to find a Die Hard variant at the local Sears ?
Will the life expectancy be the same as for a conventional 12V battery ?

_Modified by mark_d_drake at 8:40 PM 11-30-2006_


_Modified by mark_d_drake at 8:41 PM 11-30-2006_


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Photos of 3.2Sport (mark_d_drake)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mark_d_drake* »_Does anyone know if this configuration affects the abilitiy to Jump Start a 3.2 EOS in the event of a flat battery ? Are there other vechiles that use this kind of configuration ?

Hello Mark:
There are other VW vehicles that use a two-battery configuration - the Phaeton is one of them. I have a battery on each side of my VW.
In such cases (two battery configurations), VW normally gives quite detailed instructions in the owner manual explaining exactly what the correct procedure to follow is if you want to do one of the following actions:
*1)* Get power from another car for the purpose of starting your car.
*2)* Give power to another car to help it start.
By example only - I do not know if the Eos is similar - the two-battery Phaetons have dedicated electrical terminals under the hood where you connect external power for the purpose of starting the Phaeton. But - these terminals cannot be used to supply power to another vehicle, or to charge the Phaeton batteries, they are 'input to starter' terminals only. So, it is very important that owners with the 3.2 liter engine read the owner manual very carefully.
There is further information that explains the general concept at this post: NAPA Battery Maintainer for a Phaeton (Includes TB 00-03-11, 27–04–01, and 27–06–06). But, what holds true for a Phaeton (which has two 12 volt batteries that occasionally work in parallel) may not hold true for an Eos (which has two 6 volt batteries that work in series). So, just use the information at that thread as a general orientation to the concepts involved, not as a guide for Eos operation.
Michael
*Example of dedicated terminals for accepting external power for starting*


----------



## WolfsburgerMitFries (Jul 4, 2005)

*Re: Photos of 3.2Sport (mark_d_drake)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mark_d_drake* »_ 
Also will these batteries be difficult / expensive to replace to replace at the end of their life ? Would I be correct in assuming that you're NOT going to find a Die Hard variant at the local Sears ?
Will the life expectancy be the same as for a conventional 12V battery ?


There's only a limited number of AGM batteries, and there's exactly 1 in 6 volt. They appear to be made by Optima and the part number is "6V". If you do a google search, call it "optima red top 6V".








http://www.batterycountry.com/....html
The funny (sad) thing is the 3 cell 6 volt is $130, but if you get a 6 cell 12 volt, its only $10 more. The life expectancy is supposed to be double that of a conventional battery. Hopefully in 8-10 years the price will come down. They are also supposed to have better cold weather performance than a conventional battery.
Here's a copy and paste of AGM battery benifits...
Delivers higher peak amps faster than conventional batteries 
Provides up to twice the life of conventional batteries 
More consistent voltage across the discharge curve 
Superior cold and hot weather performance vs. conventional batteries 
Available in models with SAE posts, stainless threaded studs, or both 
Spill-proof, even if the case is physically ruptured 
Will not off-gas in normal operation, eliminating corrosion 
Over 14x more shock and vibration resistant than conventional batteries 
Provides more power from a smaller package 
True zero maintenance
Holds charge better during periods of nonuse 
Operates in any position without spilling




_Modified by WolfsburgerMitFries at 5:56 PM 12-1-2006_


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Photos of 3.2Sport (WolfsburgerMitFries)*

Just a 'head's up" to everyone about AGM (Absorbed Glass Mat) batteries - if you ever need to charge one of them, you need to use a charger that has been designed to cope with the special requirements of an AGM battery. Fortunately, these are not expensive. Phaetons all have AGM batteries on the left side (the 'vehicle power supply battery'), and the charger that all the Phaeton owners have been buying (see link above) - which is exactly the same as the charger that is supplied by VW to VW dealerships - only costs about $50. You can get one at most stores such as Pep Boys, Auto Zone, and so forth. 
Just follow the owner manual instructions very, very carefully, to make sure you do not accidentally hook things up so that you are supplying a 12 volt input to a single 6 volt battery.
Michael


----------



## hulahoops (Aug 27, 2006)

*Re: Photos of 3.2Sport (mark_d_drake)*

> Can we get a picture of thw 3.2 trunk showing how the batteries are placed ?
I'll take a picture this weekend but you won't 'see' the batteries they are well hidden.. (Remind me if I forget)
Simon


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: Photos of 3.2Sport (hulahoops)*

Thx Simon.. Was it you who was having the issue with the USB Stick. Did you get it resolved.


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: Photos of 3.2Sport (hulahoops)*

Nice Gallery too... Can't wait to get mine.. I'm a Brit now living in California, so it was fun looking at one with the steering wheel on the correct side (Here we go !!!)


----------



## OEMplus.com (May 27, 2003)

*Re: Photos of 3.2Sport (WolfsburgerMitFries)*

Great photos!!

_Quote, originally posted by *WolfsburgerMitFries* »_









Is it me, or did the PDI crew forget to take the protective sticker off the VW logo??


----------



## swordfish1 (Jul 22, 2006)

*Re: Photos of 3.2Sport (OEMpl.us)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OEMpl.us* »_Great photos!!
Is it me, or did the PDI crew forget to take the protective sticker off the VW logo??

Nope, not you. Mine is still on there. Keep thinking of taking it off...but keep thinking that the badge is still shiny and new underneath


----------



## OEMplus.com (May 27, 2003)

*Re: Photos of 3.2Sport (swordfish1)*

Do you still have the plastic bag on your couch?


----------



## swordfish1 (Jul 22, 2006)

*Re: Photos of 3.2Sport (OEMpl.us)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OEMpl.us* »_Do you still have the plastic bag on your couch?









Funnily enough, my grandfather used to always upgrade to leather seats on his cars (jaguars,daimlers,triumphs etc), and then get clear plastic covers custom made for them! The seats were pristine when he sold the cars, but he'd had to sit on thick plastic for a year.
I could never understand it so I'm off out now to take the sticker off


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Photos of 3.2Sport (swordfish1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *swordfish1* »_...but keep thinking that the badge is still shiny and new underneath... 

It will only be shiny and new until the day it gets hot enough under the hood to melt the protective plastic film. Then, it will look like a smack addict cooked up a fix on top of that logo.







You might want to remove the film...
Michael


----------

